# Pen picture



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello All,

I wondered if any of you could help me with this please?  I just wondered if anyone had to do a 'pen picture' in their PAR as we have got to do this and as a couple it has to be 300 words - which doesn't seem an awful lot!!  Can anyone advise me on what I should include in this 'pen picture' at all?

Your help is greatly appreciated!  All this paperwork is sending me loopy lou!!!!!!!
        
Thank you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## happypenguin (May 8, 2013)

We're tackling ours this week to so I'm looking forward to seeing some ideas of what to include etc


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi

I have an example that our SW gave us, but they called it an example profile which I think is the same thing. If you PM me your email address I can send you the example. 


Summer girl xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks so much Summer Girl - I will send you my email  xx


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi all,

We have just been asked to write a Pen Picture (no more than 300 words) as part of our PAR.

We are doing the new PAR and the SW has only just asked us to write one, she says it used to be her job but in the new PAR it is the adopters job.

Any help on structure/ideas would be great as we only have a few days to complete it.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

We have been told about this too. Our SW said its the main thing panel and matching panel will read so basically sell yourselves treat it as a self appraisal I guess. She told us some write on themselves some people get their partners to write it on them. I am dreading doing ours no one is good at bigging themselves up lol


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi,


I'd write it in as full detail as you want to, then ask SW which bits are relevant and best to keep to bring it down to 300 words. 


Xxxruth


----------

